# Vacation



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, my family and i are planning to go on vacation from July 27-31 and was wondering if someone in the Orlando, FL area, would be available and willing to care for my two tinctorius citronella while we are on vacation. I would supply you with a fruit fly culture to feed them.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you feed heavily the days leading into your vacation, the frogs should be fine with out care.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, springtails won't hurt either


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks for your responses. Ill try doin that this time since its only for a few days but if my next vacation is longer than a week ill have to find someone. I have read that you can place a fly culture inside the viv with some holes so the flys can get out for them to eat but im not sure i want to that.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

When I've been short of ffs, I have set a depleted culture in the viv with the lid off and on its side. It usually takes several days for all the larvae to hatch out, providing some food daily for several days.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you lean it on it's side, open, you're going to come home to a couple tincs covered in ff media, lol.

I think they will be fine for 3-4 days. Just give em a hearty meal before you go. Do they have springs in the tank? Or any other crawly thing?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

JimO said:


> When I've been short of ffs, I have set a depleted culture in the viv with the lid off and on its side. It usually takes several days for all the larvae to hatch out, providing some food daily for several days.


My azureus have never gotten too far into the excelsior, but they spend a lot of time sitting at the entrance and climbing up the side. It's actually pretty comical.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

JimO said:


> When I've been short of ffs, I have set a depleted culture in the viv with the lid off and on its side. It usually takes several days for all the larvae to hatch out, providing some food daily for several days.


frogs HAVE been known to die like this getting trapped in the media. poking holes is a much better option.

james


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I have also read some concerns about Co2 build up in the tanks as a by product of fruit fly process. I will try and find those posts for you.

Dan


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I just searched " co2 build up vacation " There are a number of posts to read.

I would just feed heavy for a few days add some fruit as a feeding station and you will be fine for a few days.

If you do find your self in a serious bind , I would be willing to help you out I'm in town here so not a big deal.

Dan


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. These are my first frogs and havent been on vacation yet for the 8 months that i have had them. Im only 13, so my mom keeps telling me that i must figure out what to do when we go on vacation cause she doesnt want to have to cut vacations short because of the frogs. I do have some friends that could take care of them but i dont trust them because they arent very responsible.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Give your frogs a good heavy feeding right before you leave and they will be fine.
I go away all the time doing this with no problems.
If your worried about humidity leave a water dish ( not very deep) in the viv. for them.
I do this also.

13 yrs. old!!!
Thats awesome!
Great job asking for help.
Enjoy your vacation.

John


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I only feed ff's twice a week, so if you feed them before you go you should be fine, especially if the tank is seeded with springtails and isopods, put a slice or two of banana in the tank and the ff's will stay in, probably you should be more concerned with the humidity and temperature being good.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

james67 said:


> frogs HAVE been known to die like this getting trapped in the media. poking holes is a much better option.
> 
> james


Good point.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah Ill make sure i feed them well before i leave. Ive also noticed that there are always some small flies flying around in the viv and have no clue how they got there. I have watched them eat a couple before with no problems so i think they will be fine. I dont think there will be much of a problem with humidity since i have a small pond with a stream in the viv, so that should help keep the humidity up.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah just make sure you don't throw TOO MANY ff's in which would stress them out too much, remember that some people regularly only feed ff's every 3 or 4 days so as long as they're not already malnourished they should be fine on a normal amount


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah i never feed them too much, only as much as they can eat. i watch them when they eat just to make sure there arent any flies left in the tank when they are done eating.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Like many said....you should be able to heavily feed them before you leave and be fine. 

You only have a couple of cits? I might be able to care for them at my place if you can move them and provide food. I'm in East Orlando.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah its only 2 of them right now and they are in an exo terra 18x18x24 but i would move them to a 5 gal tank since they are still pretty small if you are able take care of them, but only if the vacation is more than a week long.


----------

